# Wifi router with modem for MTNL broadband



## delhiuser (Oct 26, 2014)

Please suggest a good wifi router with modem for MTNL ADSL broadband internet connection. 

I have shortlisted TP-Link 300 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Router (TD-W8968) and D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N 300 ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router with Modem, but confused because of negative comments by various users/experts.

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2014)

why confused?with w8968 you get EWAN port(for simpler cable broadband configuration) & 3g usb modem support which you won't get in any other wifi adsl router at this price.Only issue is that flipkart may send you v1 of w8968 which has less powerful antennas(3dbi) compared to v2(5dbi) but i think you can talk to their customer care about this or better contact nearest local tp-link distributor to see if they sell online.
Regional Distributors - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## delhiuser (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for quick reply.

I checked both snapdeal & flipkart and both of them listed powerful antenna i.e 5dbi in product description. Snapdeal & Flipkart

However, somewhere on web, users complained about TP link problem with MTNL broadband. In addition, on snapdeal product page there r many negative feedbacks. Please advise.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2014)

First of all there is nothing special about mtnl,if a modem works correctly with any other adsl provider then it will also work correctly with mtnl *assuming same line condition.*As for feedback always remember the quality better than quantity rule.Take the most liked negative review on snapdeal titled "Prompt delivery but Pathetic Service".It is much better than a negative review like "not good,bad performance" so if one can figure it out it means the product is reasonably good(remember there is no product that has 100% working performance guarantee).It talks about frequent dsl disconnections but does not say if the snr & attn values(if these values are bad no modem will help) were stable & good.It talks about web interface hanging but does not talk about if any connected device was using torrent with 300-400 simultaneous connections(used by many people) which can result in such hanging.Now there are reports of issues with w8968 but then if it is so widespread problem why out of 744 ratings only 13 list it as unreliable.It can be assumed from this data either those 13 persons got defective units(possible with any brand) or they were using very unusual settings/conditions(say a torrent client running 500 encrypted connections using beta version x.x with xyz firewall on a laptop with abc chipset wifi) which most likely average people will not be using.


----------



## delhiuser (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks a lot. I'll order T-link w8968 in a day or two. Thanks again for ur suggestion.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello  delhiuser

I also bought TP-Link W8968 ADSL2+ V3 2-3 months back and I must say this router has issues.I will not say much as you have made  mood to buy.

Frequent wifi dropouts,refreshing browser again and again to make webpage open is common.And as per the 5dbi antennas are concerned lol at this router. 
My 5 years old Utsarcom supplied default with BSNL is good.Just view these links.I have tried all..SNR margin,firmware upgrade etc etc but problem persists.Maybe my piece is defective but after watching reviews i think my piece is same as others.

I have to reboot it many times to make it work

Just go through links and you will see many users are having problem.My problem is similar to these

403 Forbidden
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router Review by chandan kumar esanakula | Flipkart.com
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router Review by Aditya Raj | Flipkart.com
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router Review by mani | Flipkart.com
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router Review by Vishal | Flipkart.com


As far as TPLINK is concerned i just love their products.I am using their many products from last 5-6 years and they are jusy good.I have TPlink wifi usb adapter, pci-e x1 lan card 


i think this router is bad.As i do job i dont get time to get it replaced.So i have plugged my old modem again


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2014)

I have been using W8968 for over 4 months. Never had any connection problems from device end. I run it 24*7


----------



## delhiuser (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks ankitj1611, I, too, hv concern & read similar feedbacks from other users & that's why I stated "confused" in first post. Can u suggest any other modem-router? Wat u think of D-Link DSL-2750U? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Oct 27, 2014)

delhiuser said:


> Thanks ankitj1611, I, too, hv concern & read similar feedbacks from other users & that's why I stated "confused" in first post. Can u suggest any other modem-router? Wat u think of D-Link DSL-2750U? Please advise. Thanks.



Hello

To be frank i will say that i dont know how good D-Link DSL-2750U will be.But i have given you my honest review for tplink.I bought it at 2200 from local market.Hardware revision v3 but at that time i was not aware of these problems at all.Wish i could have found these info before buying


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have read people complaining about 2750u here too so i guess it all depends on your luck.If i were you i would get w8968 with a thought of 20% chance of facing issues instead of getting 2750u.In fact in this thread itself you have met 2 users of w8969 with opposite experience & based on ratings on major online sites even 20% seems to be a bit high.


----------



## delhiuser (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks everybody. Now. I'm considering other options also like any other router-modem or simply retaining MTNL provided modem-router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2014)

If it is working keep using mtnl modem/router.tp-link wifi routers are good with no issues but you will then have to spend extra on getting a modem(tp-link 8817 costs ~800) or you can connect it to your mtnl modem.


----------



## delhiuser (Oct 30, 2014)

After much deliberation & discussion, I today ordered TP-Link w8968 from flipkart. Thanks everybody for their suggestions, advice & feedback.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2014)

Do post your experience here if you get time.


----------



## nikx.gupta (Jan 27, 2015)

i have used D-Link-2750U. don't use it in MTNL line. TP-LINK is better than d-link both in 24hrs on operation and in interval operations of 2-3 hrs as well. my d-link modem gave up only in 8 months. while tp-link is constantly working from past 1.5 years.


----------

